# Cellarmasters



## Tom (Oct 5, 2011)

13th Annual

Wine Classic Competition

November 4th & 5th, 2011

Judged Event for Amateur Wine & Mead Makers



Visit www.cellarmasters.org for

Entry Forms, Classes, Prizes and Information



Entries Must Be Received

October 1, 2011 to October 22, 2011

Written Judges’ Comments Forwarded to Entrants

$8.00 per Wine Entry $1.00 per Wine Label Entry


----------

